# Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?



## Jim-Knopf78 (1. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute,

Hab da mal wieder ne Frage an die Community!

Da ich mich ab nächstem Jahr so gut wie nur noch auf Karpfenangeln konzentrieren will, und auch im Winter los will, möchte ich mir einen Kocher zulegen.

Gas- oder Benzinkocher? Wozu ratet ihr mir?

In diesem Sinne, tight lines


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Gas. Da gibts alle möglichen Größen und für jede Anwendung etwas. Und es stinkt nicht.


----------



## Dodez (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Ich persönlich habe einen Gaskocher und empfinde ihn für super! Mit Benzin kichern habe ich keine Erfahrung jedoch würde ich behaupten die sind nicht all zu Effektiv zumindest habe ich länger keinen Gaskocher in den socialmedia die verkauft wurden


Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sich ein Eis kaufen!


----------



## Revilo62 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Wenn Du ganzjährig durchfischen möchtest, wirst Du beides benötigen.
Die Gaskartuschen neigen bei niedrigen Temperaturen zum vereisen und liefern dann weniger Gas an den Brenner.
Für den Winter ganz klar Benzinkocher, aber dann auch nur mit dem Originalbenzin, blakt nicht und stinkt auch nicht so extrem.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Ich hatte durch die Fernfahrerei und das Angeln schon mit vielen Gaskochern zu tun. Der hier hat mich dabei am meisten überzeugt und bei dem bin ich auch geblieben.

http://www.gasmeier.de/epages/61144486.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61144486/Products/31483


----------



## grubenreiner (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Kommt drauf an für was.

Gas ist einfacher in der Nutzung (nachfüllen) und geruchsfrei. Dafür teurer im Verbrauch, schwerer zu bekommen (unterwegs) und hat weniger Power.
Dass Gaskocher unter Null grad nicht mehr funktionieren stimmt nur bedingt. Man muss aber teureres spezielles Wintergas (anderes Mischverhältniss Propan/Butan) verwenden.

Außerdem muss man bei gas noch differenzieren zwischen den ganz einfachen Campingteilen mit Steckkartuschen, Profikochern mit Schraubkartuschen (viel besser) oder große mit Gasflasche.

Benzin es riecht, es ist mehr Arbeit/evtl. Sauerei beim Nachfüllen und der Kocher braucht ab und an etwas Pflege (Düsen säubern) aber es hat mehr Power (auch im Winter) und ist wirklich überall leicht zu kriegen wenn nötig. 

Für nur ab und an kurz was warm machen / Kaffee etc., klein und schnell würde ich Gas empfehlen.
Für häufiges Kochen, lange Kochzeiten, harten Wintereinsatz und lange Touren empfehle ich benzin. Ist (wenn man Normalbenzin verwendet) einfach ungleich günstiger.

So halte ich es auch in der Praxis. Nur ne Nacht unterwegs, dann nehm ich für den schnellen kaffee den Mini-Gaskocher. Wirds ne mehrtägige Tour oder Winter kommt der Benziner mit.

hab nach vielen Versuchen und Fehlkäufen diese beiden hier und bin Topzufrieden mit beiden, seit jahren.

https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/optimus-crux-137293

https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/msr-whisperlite-internationale-107350

P.S.:
Für mehrere Personen oder ganz komfortable Touren habe ich noch das AK-47 Modell von Coleman. Null Technik, wenig Verbrauch, läuft am besten mit Normalbenzin (kein Spezial-kochersprit!) und als bei meinem Opa der Herd kaputt war haben wir darauf auch schon für eine schicke Einladung mit 12 Leuten Suppe, Rahmgulasch und Spätzle drauf gemacht 
http://www.coleman.eu/DE/p-23734-2-flammkocher-unleaded.aspx

P.P.S. Manche nutzen den Kocher auch um im Winter kurz das zelt aufzuwärmen. Dafür ist nur Gas zu empfehlen da bei Benzinkochern Dämpfe entstehen die nicht angenehm sind im Zelt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich hatte durch die Fernfahrerei und das Angeln schon mit vielen Gaskochern zu tun. Der hier hat mich dabei am meisten überzeugt und bei dem bin ich auch geblieben.
> 
> http://www.gasmeier.de/epages/61144486.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61144486/Products/31483





 @ Andal,

 ich benutze seit vielen Jahren den gleichen. Kann deine Empfehlung nur unterstreichen.
 Habe noch einen Tellerartigen Kunststofffuß dazu, erhöht die Standsicherheit enorm.:m


----------



## Nelearts (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Kann mich den Vorschreibern nur anschließen.
Gaskocher geben bei niedrigen Temperaturen schon mal weniger Leistung, zum Kaffeekochen reicht es aber.
Ab -10 Grad kann es problematisch werden, dann funzt nur noch Benzin richtig.
Aber wer geht bei unseren Breitengraden bei -10 Grad noch Angeln?#c
Achso, ich persönlich habe nur einen Benziner aufgrund meines anderen Hobbies. Wesentlich leichter zu beschaffen, an jeder Tankstelle weltweit. Und die Dinger fressen mit der richtigen Düse auch Diesel.
Wartungs-/Reinigungsaufwand hält sich in Grenzen, muss aber gemacht werden.
Also mal wieder die Gretchenfrage.


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

-10°C beim Karpfenangeln... da wird der See so hart.


----------



## xaru (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Hatte immer einen Zweiflammigen Gaskocher dabei, zwar genau den http://www.amazon.de/Campingaz-202503-Campingkche-Camping-Kitchen/dp/B000RXXQG0. 

Nach dem Druckminderer ein zweiwegeventil, einmal für Kocher und einmal für die Zeltheizung, betrieben mit einer 5kg Butangasflasche und gut ist. Aber auch nur wenn du nicht gerade Kilometerweit laufen musst


----------



## spacecarp (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Keines von beiden, ich benutze Spiritus 

Hat sich für mich als das praktischste herausgestellt. Stinkt nicht, friehrt nicht ein und das system sollte mit diesel auch funktionieren. Benzin wäre mir jetzt allerdings zu explosiv dafür.


----------



## thomas1602 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Ich werf mal den hier in die Runde :

https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/trangia-sturmkocher-set-klein-111516?ref=UxbBt8V13

Nutze ich seit Jahren unverwüstlich und Spiritus bekommt man überall, leise ist er auch und funktioniert bei Wind und schiefem Untergrund. Gibt es wohl auch mit Gasadapter, da kann ich aber nichts zu sagen, nutze ich nicht.


----------



## yukonjack (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> Ich werf mal den hier in die Runde :
> 
> https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/trangia-sturmkocher-set-klein-111516?ref=UxbBt8V13
> 
> Nutze ich seit Jahren unverwüstlich und Spiritus bekommt man überall, leise ist er auch und funktioniert bei Wind und schiefem Untergrund. Gibt es wohl auch mit Gasadapter, da kann ich aber nichts zu sagen, nutze ich nicht.



genau das Teil habe ich seit 20 Jahren im Einsatz. (ratet mal wo). Es gibt da auch einen regelbaren Gasbrenner für Schraubkartuschen, einfach genial der Trangia . Den Spiritusbrenner so weit wegschmeißen wie es nur geht.


----------



## Franky (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Moin...
Ich habe neben einer MSR Dragonfly (momentan Benzin, altern. Petroleum) auch einen Gaskocher (für MSF-1A-Buddels).
Gas - super einfach, sauber, geruchsarm - blöd mitzschleppen und weniger Leistung.
Benzin - stinkt, aufwendiger (Vorheizen vom Generator), z. g. T. weniger gut zu regeln (Ausnahme Dragonfly), funktioniert auch bei niedrigeren Temperaturen zuverlässig. Normalbenzin ist leider vom Markt verschwunden und Superkraftstoff rußt in den Brennern mehr als Normal (liegt wohl an den Additiven). Daher nehme ich da nur noch das (teurere) Waschbenzin, das ziemlich "neutral" verbrennt und kaum Rückstände hinterlässt.
Wenn man so will, kommt man um beides nicht herum. Für die warme Jahreszeit würde ich mir den Benzingestand nicht wirklich antun, möchte aber in der kühleren Jahreszeit nicht auf warmes Essen verzichten. Mitunter reichen da schon Temperaturen unter 10° C aus, um die Buddels zum Vereisen zu bringen. 
Gaskocher:
http://www.amazon.de/Kochmann-GASKOCHER-TRAGEKOFFER-GASKARTUSCHEN-NEU/dp/B000RC9UG6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1449004016

Benzinkocher:
http://www.amazon.de/MSR-Mehrstoffkocher-DragonFly-Combo/dp/B0027H32EU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1449004178&sr=8-1


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*



Franky schrieb:


> Moin...
> Ich habe neben einer MSR Dragonfly (momentan Benzin, altern. Petroleum) auch einen Gaskocher (für MSF-1A-Buddels).
> Gas - super einfach, sauber, geruchsarm - blöd mitzschleppen und weniger Leistung.
> Benzin - stinkt, aufwendiger (Vorheizen vom Generator), z. g. T. weniger gut zu regeln (Ausnahme Dragonfly), funktioniert auch bei niedrigeren Temperaturen zuverlässig. Normalbenzin ist leider vom Markt verschwunden und Superkraftstoff rußt in den Brennern mehr als Normal (liegt wohl an den Additiven). Daher nehme ich da nur noch das (teurere) Waschbenzin, das ziemlich "neutral" verbrennt und kaum Rückstände hinterlässt.
> ...


 

 Franky,#h

 zum Glück habe ich ein bereits bezahltes Dach über dem Kopf. 
 Sollte ich bei diesen Temperaturen der Trappermentalität anheim fallen, so benutze ich eine der drei weiteren Koch
möglichkeiten im beheizten Keller, bzw. Garage.:m


----------



## heitzer (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Vielleicht beschreibst Du die genaueren Einsatzbedingungen nochmal. 

 Ist schon so, je survivalmäßiger desto Benzinkocher. Wenn Du Dir bloss mal einen Tee kochen willst und das Auto in der Nähe ist, kannst auf jeden Fall Gas nehmen. Allerdings würde ich mir immer die Arbeit mit der kleinen Mehrwegbuddel machen, Kartuschen kommen mir nicht ins Auto. Nachher ist die undicht und ich hebe ab bloß weil ich die Heckscheibenheizung angeknipst habe.  

 Wenn Du weiter weg vom Auto bist, spricht alles für einen anständigen Benzinkocher (z.B. Coleman).

 Gruß, Dirk


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*



> Mitunter reichen da schon Temperaturen unter 10° C aus, um die Buddels zum Vereisen zu bringen.



Ich hatte den o.g. Gaskocher im LKW im ungeheizten Staufach meiner Zugmaschine. Das ist mir teilweise das Kochwasser angefroren. Aber der Kocher selber hat mir nie den Dienst versagt.


----------



## Jim-Knopf78 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Naja, ich werde leider nicht so oft ans Wasser kommen wie ich will ( am liebsten 350 Tage  ). Aber wenn ich am Wasser bin mag ich nicht auf warmen Tee, Kaffee und Nahrung verzichten bei warmen wie kalten Temperaturen. Muss mit trolley an meinem Lieblings Gewässer relativ weit laufen, daher Auto nicht schnell griffbereit. Vom Preis her sollte es auch nicht zu teuer sein.


----------



## Jim-Knopf78 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Was sagt ihr hierzu?

http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/benzinkocher-fuers-camping/363397838-230-4257


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Die Minimallösung wäre ja der Esbit-Klappkocher. Klein, leicht, preiswert. Mit dem haben sich schon zigtausende von Soldaten ihre dienstlich gelieferten Köstlichkeiten zubereitet. 

Für eine Tasse löslichen Kaffee und ein Fertigericht (muss ja nicht aus dem EPa sein) reicht das Ding aber wirklich allemal!


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Hallo,

um Himmelswillen, den Esbit-Klappkocher kenne ich von meiner BW-Zeit Ende der 60er Jahre. Bis man auf dem den EPA-Eintopfpampf warm hatte, war man fast verhungert. Das ist, wie Andal schrieb, wirklich die Minimal - Lösung.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Franky (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Ihr Lästerheinis... 
Leider kein Witz, ich nutze den Kocher auch zu Hause für's Bleigießen und "stinkige Sachen braten" (Bratherings), und das ab und an auch bei 6 - 8° C (insb. Bleigießen). Wenn die Buddelns nur noch so halb voll waren, kam zwischen nix und kaum noch was raus und das Ding war am Ventil mit Rauhreif überzogen. Was mich wundert... Die lassen sich nicht mehr finden (die 56 Stück, die ich "damals" gekauft hatte)...

PS: Apropos Minimallösung....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh-Slm_bOco
:m Geht immer!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Wenn bei Dir die Heringe "stinken" würde ich mir eher über die Lebensmittel als über nen Kocher Gedanken machen ;-))

Bin nie solange weg, und im Winter gar nicht (mehr), daher reicht mir Gas....


----------



## ThPaul (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Morgen.

Benutze auch einen mit Gas. Diesen hier, aber ein älteres Modell
https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/primus-eta-power-219853/

Im Winter bin ich nur für ein paar Stunden auf Raubfisch unterwegs, da langt mir der Kocher allemal.
Ein muss ist aber eine Schraubkartusche.
Hatte früher einen mit Steckkartusche, was soll ich sagen #q#q
Bin für einige Tage ans Wasser, Gas war leer. Die Kartusche wurde beim Trip davor neu angestochen.
Zum Glück könnte mir ein Bekannter eine neue Kartusche vorbeibringen.


----------



## Franky (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn bei Dir die Heringe "stinken" würde ich mir eher über die Lebensmittel als über nen Kocher Gedanken machen ;-))
> 
> Bin nie solange weg, und im Winter gar nicht (mehr), daher reicht mir Gas....



Du hast also noch nie Bratheringe (ich meine richtige Heringe! ) gemacht. Da stinkt Dir die Bude trotz Lüften noch ne Woche nach. Und jetzt komm mir nich mit "frischer Fisch stinkt nicht..."


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

doch, hab ich. 
Habe aber nen guten Abzug ;-)


----------



## Andal (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

So eine Zweitheizquelle ist auch daheim eine feine Sache. Wir hatten den Sommer mal einen Nachmittag keinen Strom. Aber ich hatte weit und breit als einziger heißen Kaffee!


----------



## Franky (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Petrofunzel und Gaskocher mit ausreichend Brennstoff sowie ein Kaminofen können so manche stromfreie Zeit überbrücken


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Ich hatte lange Zeit einen Coleman Benzinkocher in Benutzung. Vorteil: Leicht, kompakt, relativ lange Brenndauer und Nachfüllung überall zu besorgen. Ich war zufrieden, Gas war mir immer logistisch zu umständlich. 

Beim Flug hatte man mich damit mal rausgewunken - obwohl ausgebrannt und gereinigt. Gab eine längere Diskussion darum, Fazit: riecht nach Benzin, darf nicht mit, Abflug halbe Stunde später, nachdem die Fluggesellschaft versprach ihn bis zur Rückkehr aufzuheben |supergri...


----------



## Andal (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Kommt halt auch ein bisschen drauf an, was man dem Kocher abverlangen will. Wenn zwei Tassen heißes Wasser für den Nescafé reichen und nur eine mitgebrachte Suppe warm werden muss, dann reichen auch die kompakten Expeditionskocher aus. Für die gehobene Camp-Kitchen ist ein zweiflammiger Gaskocher schon die bessere Lösung.


----------



## Franky (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Was das "ausreichen" angeht sind die auf extrem gewichtssparenden Gasbrenner ja nicht verkehrt, aber für meinen Geschmack zu fiddelig. Der gemeine Angler hat für den längeren WE-Trip meistens bessere Transportkapazitäten, die durchaus, wie Andal schon schreibt, einen stabileren Kofferkocher sinnvoller erscheinen lassen. Niedriger Schwerpunkt, große Auflagefläche, lässt sich einigermaßen aus dem Wind nehmen - alles Dinge, die die komischen Aufsätze nicht haben!
Die Colemännerschen Benzinkocher mögen nicht schlecht sein, aber was die Regulierung angeht, ein Alptraum. Der digitale Benzinkocher quasi - entweder volle Pulle oder is nich  (naja, ganz so schlimm vielleicht nicht...)
Verglichen mit der Dragonfly, die sich wirklich stufenlos vom Teelicht zum Bunsenbrenner regeln lässt, machen die nicht wirklich Spaß. Vor der Drachenfliege hatte ich mir den Sportster parallel mit der "Compact"-Lampe gekauft und nach dem Ersteinsatz zurückgegeben. Die Lampe besitze ich jedoch noch immer, wie auch den Kocher...


----------



## bombe20 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

ich bin eher der minimalist unter den praktikern und möchte den trangia spirituskocher der schwedischen armee empfehlen. ich habe den in der edelstahl ausführung und bin sein jahren zufrieden. der ist leicht, gut zu verstauen, spiritus ist billig und das ding bringt 1l wasser in ca. 10min zum kochen. mein bruder hat den in alu ausführung und ist ebenfalls zufrieden.
man bekommt die dinger momentan zwischen 15 und 25€ in alu.
http://www.troph-e-shop.com/de/1-pe...m_medium=cpc&gclid=CN7N7Nf3vckCFReRGwodZ1oHEg


----------



## TimSchmidt (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Den trangia hab ich auch in der non Stick Ausführung. Komm grad nicht auf den Begriff. Hab den als Spiritus Variante und bin voll zufrieden.

Den hier plus Wasserkessel:

https://m.globetrotter.de/globetrotter-portal/shop/trangia-sturmkocher-set-gross-111515/?orderNo=111515

Gibt's bei eBay Kleinanzeigen immer günstig


----------



## jkc (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Hi, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit solchen Kontruktionen?
http://www.outdoor-magazin.com/sixcms/media.php/6/OD-0113-GaskocherTest-MSR-Windpro.jpg
Angeblich sollen die auch bei Kälte laufen, wenn man die Kartusche auf den Kopf dreht und ggf. höher als den Kocher deponiert.

Grüße JK


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Die Campinggaz sind ganz gut

Die großen Weber aber auch


----------



## Franky (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit solchen Kontruktionen?
> http://www.outdoor-magazin.com/sixcms/media.php/6/OD-0113-GaskocherTest-MSR-Windpro.jpg
> Angeblich sollen die auch bei Kälte laufen, wenn man die Kartusche auf den Kopf dreht und ggf. höher als den Kocher deponiert.
> 
> Grüße JK



Persönlich nicht, auch nur theoretisch von gelesen. Ein Kollege ist Treckingbekloppter und meint, dass das auf irgendeiner Messe mal in einer Eiskammer gezeigt wurde, dass es funktioniert. Hat aber auch keine eigenen Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Zitat: "SO beklopppt bin ich dann doch nicht!" :q Er greift da immer noch auf seine olle Whisperlite zurück (die eigentlich alles andere als leise ist )


----------



## rainerle (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit solchen Kontruktionen?
> http://www.outdoor-magazin.com/sixcms/media.php/6/OD-0113-GaskocherTest-MSR-Windpro.jpg
> Angeblich sollen die auch bei Kälte laufen, wenn man die Kartusche auf den Kopf dreht und ggf. höher als den Kocher deponiert.
> 
> Grüße JK



Das ist richtig. Das Gas-Gemisch (reines Butan funktioniert trotzdem nicht) wird nochmal "angewärmt" bevor es in den "Diffusor" strömt (siehe das Metallrohr oben an den AuströmLöchern). Funktioniert bis ca. -5 Grad ganz gut - zumindest mit meinem Whisperlite Universal.


----------



## thanatos (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

habe ja schon fast alles ausprobiert,2,3 Flammen Propangaskocher,Kartuschenkocher ,Esbit,Petroleum,Benzin
und bin letztendlich wieder zu meinem ersten zurück gekehrt #6
Spiritus,na jetzt (wenn ich jünger wäre)könnte ich mir gut vorstellen mein "Anglerauto"so umzurüsten das ich mit einem Stromwandler (220 V) eine Induktionskochplatte betreiben würde :q


----------



## Andal (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*



thanatos schrieb:


> könnte ich mir gut vorstellen mein "Anglerauto"so umzurüsten das ich mit einem Stromwandler (220 V) eine Induktionskochplatte betreiben würde :q



Auch wenn dir der Verkäufer was anderes erzählt. Das macht die Elektrik von deinem Anglerauto (12V) gar nicht lange mit. Ich hab schon reihenweise Kollegen auf dem LKW (24V) erlebt, die sich mit solchen Einbauten den Dampfer lahmgelegt haben. Es gibt schon solche Anlagen, aber wenn die nicht vom Fahrzeughersteller instaliert worden sind, wäre ich mehr als vorsichtig.


----------



## thanatos (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

|supergri war auch nicht soo gaanz ernst gemeint


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Habe früher echt einigen Mist ausprobiert.
Ich sag nur Campinggaz und fertig.


----------



## Thomas83 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Moin,

also ich verwende den Primus Express Spider, auch im Winter.
Bis lange hat er immer seinen Dienst getan.
Als Gas verwende ich eigendlich immer die Optimus Schraubkartuschen in 450g. Ob nun als "Power Gas" Variante oder als "Normales Gas". Im Normalfall ist dies immer ein Propan/Butane/Isobutane Gemisch. Bei dem "Power Gas" ist, so meine ich, der Isobutane Anteil höher, was den Betrieb auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen aufrecht erhält.
Der Vorwärmer erlaubt, bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen, den Betrieb mit Flüssiggas -> dazu die Kartusche hinlegen.

Bei -7°C funktioniert aber auch noch der Betrieb mit stehender Kartusche, also im "Gas" Betrieb. Hinlegen musste ich die Karutsche noch nie. 

Mit seinen 2000W Leistung ist der Kocher durchaus zu gebrauchen. Ein Liter Wasser kocht in ca. 5 min. ohne Windschutz. Mit Winschutz und voller Kartusche geht das auch in 3-4 Minuten. Weiterhin ist der niedrige Schwerpunkt von Vorteil. Auch relativ große 3-5 Liter Töpfe stehen sehr gut auf dem Teil.
Das Packmaß ist entsprechend klein und zusammengeklappt und im wasserdichten BEutel verpackt ist das Teil etwas kleiner als meine Hand (ich bin 195cm groß mit, so sagt man, Bratpfannnen als Hände). Jedoch lässt sich das Teil besser verstauen als ein gleichwertiger Aufsatzkocher.
Mit einer 450g Kartusche komme ich ein ganzes Jahr aus... und ich trinke viel Tee und Kaffee. 

Als negativ betrachte ich, die punktuelle Flamme, was z.B. beim Eintoppf erwärmen oder Rühreier braten etwas blöd ist. Geht aber wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat ganz gut, man muss halt öfter rühren.
Weiterhin ist die Regulierung des Gasstromes nicht ganz so gut. Ca. eine bis 1 1/2 Umdrehung am Ventil ist der Gasstrom ganz auf.

Im Vergleich zu einem Coleman Benzinkocher ziehe ich den GAskocher aber vor... wobei der Bennzinkocher noch mehr Leistung hat (ca. 3500W) und eine bessere nicht ganz so punktuelle Flamme abgiebt. Dafür hat man hier die "Sauerrei" mit dem Benzin, das Teil stinkt und ist vom Packmaß wesentlich größer und schwerer, dafür ist der Brennstoff etwas günstiger (ca. 3€/L; Gas so 5-8€/450g). Bei unsauberem Sprit, z.B. im Ausland, rußen die Benzinkocher nicht unerheblich was eine häufigere Wartung nötig macht -> Düse reinigen.
Ein Kumpel braucht bei ca. selben Betriebstunden im Jahr knapp 1,5L Wasch-/Testbenzin.

Die Problematik mit dem Brennstoff, bei Gaskochern, im Ausland, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Hier gibt es passende Adapter (z.B. von Edelrit) welche eine Stechkartusche auf Schraubadapter umrüsten lassen.

Wer es konfortabel haben möchte muss halt in die Tasche greifen und einen Multifuel Kocher kaufen. Jedoch rate ich hier bei Auslandsreisen immer eine neue Brennstoffflasche mitzuführen. Ansonsten wird diese oft am Flughafen, wegen Benzingeruch, eingesackt... wurde aber ja schon erwähnt.
Die Multifuel laufen mit Gas, Spiritus und Benzin und kosten so um die 150€. Der kleine Bruder, welcher nur Gasbetrieb erlaubt, liegt so bei um die 50€.

Hoffe das hilft etwas.
Schönen Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Oder den Kelly Kettle . Da kostet der Brennstoff gar nichts und der funktioniert bei jeder Temperatur.


----------



## Thomas83 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Hi,

naja... ich dachte es geht um Gas- oder Benzinkocher.
Anstatt so etwas, kaufe ich mir lieber ne Feuerschale und nen passenden Dreibein um den Kessel aufzuhängen. Kommt bestimmt günstiger und ist sicher vom Packmaß angenehmer#6. Zur Not tut es dann auch der Grill, der ja oft dabei ist.

Und... offenes Feuer ist oft verboten, Gas-/Benzinkocher werden dann aber oftmals geduldet.


LG Thomas


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Ein KK ist vielleicht etwas größer als eine normale Thermoskanne.


> Anstatt so etwas, kaufe ich mir lieber ne Feuerschale und nen passenden Dreibein um den Kessel aufzuhängen. Kommt bestimmt günstiger und ist sicher vom Packmaß angenehmer


Von welchem Lilliput-Zeug sprichst du da?


----------



## Micha383 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

ich verwende einen bezinkocher und bezingeruch hast du nur am anfang beim anzünden. mit 2,2kw leistung komme ich auch klar. benzin bekomme ich immer und überall zu eigentlich jeder uhrzeit. und mit einer füllung komme nur zum kochen mehrere we's weit. Und den Gaskartuschen traue ich nicht. Zumal die auch zum Vereisen neigen.


coleman sportster


----------



## Thomas83 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Hi,



			
				Andal schrieb:
			
		

> Von welchem Lilliput-Zeug sprichst du da?


Z.B. Dreibein 180cm
Gibt es auch in 160cm und 140cm, wenn man sucht. Der 180cm
Dreibein ist zusammengeschoben 100cm lang und lässt sich sehr gut an der Seite von einem Tourenrucksack tragen oder ins Futteral legen.
Als Feuerschale kommt mir, mit geringem Packmaß Diese oder günstiger und nicht ganz so ein gutes Packmaß Diese in den Sinn.



			
				Micha383 schrieb:
			
		

> Und den Gaskartuschen traue ich nicht. Zumal die auch zum Vereisen neigen.


Habe ich aber selten erlebt. Selbst bei Minusgraden ist mir ne Buddel noch nicht so vereist, dass nichts mehr ging. Ausserdem gibt es dagegen auch Isolierende Hüllen welche einem vereisen weitesgehend vorbeugen.
Ausserdem funktioniert mein genannter Kocher auch, wenn Eis an der Aussenseite der Buddel entsteht.
Dieser ist für Hochlagen und tiefe Temperaturen unter Null konzipiert!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*



Thomas83 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Z.B. Dreibein 180cm
> ...



Das alles zusammen ist den weniger sperrig und leichter, als ein Kelly Kettle im Format einer etwas dickeren Thermoskanne!? O.k.! #h


----------



## Ulli3D (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Seit ein paar Monaten habe ich diesen hier.

Sieht zwar "pisselig" aus aber mit 3 KW hat der genügend Leistung auch für einen großen Kochtopf oder eine 28er Pfanne, preislich mehr als OK, der Nachteil ist, man braucht Kartuschen mit Schraubgewinde und die sind etwas teurer.


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Solch einen habe ich vor 20 Jahren meiner Mama abgeluchst.
Den benutze ich sehr gerne. Ausser zum Fischen hat er schon manche Open Airs mit gemacht  
http://www.lidl.de/de/campingaz-gaskocher-partygrill/p15482?et_cid=16&et_lid=328103&et_sub=shopping&gclid=CjwKEAiA1o-zBRDomsWasvKh4S8SJADSlZkqKFPb-tfJzvkIadgA5Wmd_lRX_GBbDWXK0Xf-DpiG7hoCwijw_wcB

Solch einen ähnlichen haben wir im Winter gerne zum Glühwein / Jägertee / Bowle etc. warm machen. Die gibt es für gößere Gasflaschen (Dann kann man die auch super als Heizung verwenden) oder auch do das man kleine längliche Kartuschen einschrauben kann.  
http://www.sport-schuster.de/Bergsport/Trekking/Kocher/Camping-Gaz-Base-Camp-Lid-Neutral.html?adword=google/google_merchant_II&gclid=CjwKEAiA1o-zBRDomsWasvKh4S8SJADSlZkqNrGkHLQ5QxwSBB_Y3YTjbTyorqCuUtM8Vp3RBwqkhBoCHMXw_wcB

Wenn wir mehrere sind und Schleppen egal ist nehmen wir auch gerne diesen her mit. 
http://www.webergrill.de/Weber-Spirit-E-320-Premium-GBS-inkl--Pizzastein-46713379.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=preisvergleich&utm_campaign=google&gclid=CjwKEAiA1o-zBRDomsWasvKh4S8SJADSlZkqTy58DIIJtjziXMSmKgwwZJHgiiTOUZUVfgMqCpZJ2hoCIw7w_wcB

Einen Benzinkocher würde ich verwenden wenn ich auf Gewicht und Packmaß achten müsste. 

Wenn wir ein großes Lagerfeuer machen, aber es die Gefahr eines Brandes geben könnte packe ich gerne 6kg CO2 mit Steigrohr ein, ist aber durchaus gefährlich damit zu löschen, sollte man mit umgehen können.


----------



## Franky (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Ich frage mich gerade, wann die ersten "Geräte" dieses Kalibers am Wasser auftauchen...
http://www.karcher-futuretech.com/f...rkochsysteme/Anhangerkochsysteme/16221400.htm
Oder jemand gleich mit sowas ans Wasser rollt
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Foodtruck-Im...d56382&pid=100338&rk=6&rkt=20&sd=281856137318


----------



## Bodensee89 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Der Coleman Sportster ist übrigens grad beim großen Buchhändler im Angebot.  
Ich hab zugeschlagen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*

Ich kann da aller wärmstens den Gaskocher von Trangia empfehlen. Das passende Set und Du brauchst dir um nichts mehr sorgen machen. Ist zwar nicht ganz günstig, ist aber eine Anschaffung fürs Leben. Nie wieder Probleme mit vereisten Kartuschen aufgrund des richtigen Gemisches, integrierter Windschutz und Power ohne Ende. Dazu alles Ultra light. Einfach top...


----------



## yukonjack (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gaskocher oder Benzinkocher?*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich kann da aller wärmstens den Gaskocher von Trangia empfehlen. Das passende Set und Du brauchst dir um nichts mehr sorgen machen. Ist zwar nicht ganz günstig, ist aber eine Anschaffung fürs Leben. Nie wieder Probleme mit vereisten Kartuschen aufgrund des richtigen Gemisches, integrierter Windschutz und Power ohne Ende. Dazu alles Ultra light. Einfach top...



genau so isses. Was noch dazu kommt ist die Standfestigkeit von dem Ding. Wer schon mal seine Erbsensuppe samt Kocher in der Dackelgarage umgestoßen hat, der weiß wovon ich rede.


----------

